# why don't we feed black crickets?



## froggy (Apr 17, 2007)

:? why do we use brown crickets when we have huge black crickets here?


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 17, 2007)

Racism.


----------



## cris (Apr 17, 2007)

froggy said:


> :? why do we use brown crickets when we have huge black crickets here?



They are dark and scary? i have no idea why you dont use them. My herps like to eat them.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 17, 2007)

if you got heaps of wild black crix you gan gather them and feed to your frogs etc live or freeze them for later.I always take advantage of the cricket season, and the moth season and in redhill in spring you cant walk or you will tread on green caterpillars,not sure what they are,these can be gathered by the bucket and frozen to.
skinks and dragons love them.
I think the brown cricket must breed easier .


----------



## Forensick (Apr 17, 2007)

i thought it was bad to use wild (read captured) insects as food?


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Black crickets can be damn noisy as well.

Nothing wrong with feeding wild insects as long as they are pesticide free, if anything they would offer some nutrional variety from captive insects which all eat the same thing.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 17, 2007)

how do you know they are pesticide free?


----------



## mitchdiamond (Apr 17, 2007)

Forensick said:


> how do you know they are pesticide free?


Collect them from your own garden so you know that no pesticides are being used.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 17, 2007)

hmmmm

inner city melbourne......
does my 3x4 metre garden count?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 17, 2007)

You will have to go further afield forensick. The annual redhill caterpillar chowdown is certainly worth the drive if you have a few mouths to feed.


----------



## JEMMI (May 4, 2007)

*you can*

you can feed them, just break off the back hopping legs as they have a very sharp barb which could be deadly to frogs.
big dragons etc are fine and you should take advantage of free food and freeze as many as possible.


----------



## PhilK (May 4, 2007)

Yeah I was gonna say that people worry about the spines, but I've seen photos of frogs eating bats... so you know, I'm sure they could cope just fine with a spiky foot.


----------



## Oskorei (May 4, 2007)

what about those big burrowing crickets you get in the crass and stuff, how would they go?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 4, 2007)

> what about those big burrowing crickets you get in the crass and stuff, how would they go?


Mole crickets are great value for young monitors and pretty much everything else




http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b55/ssssnakeman/Monitors and Skinks/rufcwix.jpg


----------



## Oskorei (May 4, 2007)

score!! when the beardies get bigger its hunting time!


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 4, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> You will have to go further afield forensick. The annual redhill caterpillar chowdown is certainly worth the drive if you have a few mouths to feed.



when is the caterpillar season down your way?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 4, 2007)

During spring they appear for a few days only, maybe a week, they actually carpet some areas quite thickly.


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 4, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> During spring they appear for a few days only, maybe a week, they actually carpet some areas quite thickly.



kool, i might have to check it out.


----------



## zulu (May 5, 2007)

*re why*



ssssnakeman said:


> You will have to go further afield forensick. The annual redhill caterpillar chowdown is certainly worth the drive if you have a few mouths to feed.


 Yes you can use black crickets i do,also cockroaches etc,like snakeman says there is windows of opportunity,for catterpillars and locusts often appear in huge numbers some areas,freeze them.


----------



## DoofinFrog (May 17, 2007)

Curious....what is this about feeding frozen food to your frogs?
I have never seen my fellows eat anything not moving?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2007)

wiggle it on tweezers or forceps
YouTube - froggy feeding time


> Curious....what is this about feeding frozen food to your frogs?
> I have never seen my fellows eat anything not moving?


----------



## jamesr (May 17, 2007)

are you serious???
i always thought you couldnt feed lizards bugs from outside.....there everywhere at my house.......moths,crix,spiders and even sometimes roaches isnt there a problem because there not natives and thats not what they eat in the wild?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 17, 2007)

jamesr said:


> are you serious???
> i always thought you couldnt feed lizards bugs from outside.....there everywhere at my house.......moths,crix,spiders and even sometimes roaches isnt there a problem because there not natives and thats not what they eat in the wild?


 
If they are in your back-yard then they will be eaten in the wild native or not, most of the commercially bred insects aren't native. Your lizard can't tell the difference just make sure no one is using insectides in your area and it will be fine.


----------



## zulu (May 17, 2007)

*re why*

You can feed the those filthy big cockys off,when i find one i give it some interagation,slap it around a few times to get it to sing,pull a few legs of and give it a bulldog brower against the cage and the lizard finishs it off.Look at this one,give cheek nowya mongrel.


----------



## jamesr (May 18, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> If they are in your back-yard then they will be eaten in the wild native or not


yeh but our ecosysterm is pretty stuffed up lmao 
thanks ill start feeding them backyard ones now


----------



## herpie boy (May 18, 2007)

i have tried breeding the black crickets but it wasnt worth it cause i couldnt go outside without steping on one... does anyone know where to get locust and where they are located. also if anyone one wants mega quantities of snails for blueys in the s/e melbourne area. pm me and ill give you some.


----------



## moosenoose (May 18, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> when is the caterpillar season down your way?




My God!!! You aren't actually going to poach these creatures without a license are you???? For God sakes I wish some of you would respect our diminishing wild populations and only use CB supplies!! 8).....................................................


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 20, 2007)

At the right time of year there are heaps of them on grass fields. My lizards love them


----------



## vadnappa (May 21, 2007)

i have read about black crickets that they have less babies?(i dont know what young crickets are called, spawn?) than the brown so that is why they are not commercialy bred. if i ever find them or pretty much any other bug, i feed it off. cept those crunchy black centerpede things i used to feed them to a skink i had years ago an it got sick an died. and once i was bush walking at the back of arthurs seat nat park and there was a near dried up waterfall with millions of these dead rotting centerpedes, so i figured they arent getting eaten in the wild either. so that and my dead skink, i dont feed them to anything


----------



## ollieham (May 23, 2007)

i always find black crickets in my backyard and all my lizards love them


----------



## grimbeny (May 23, 2007)

Yea I think i read somwhere that they dont breed black crix becaus they have fewer offspring, and not as many litters. Plus they take longer to reach maturity. Other than pesticides being used in ur area i cant see any reasons why you shouldnt feed wild stuff to ur lizards.


----------

